# Important Features are Hard to Read



## compupix (Sep 27, 2012)

On my screen, the features of show new posts and show replies are very hard to read and for a long time I didn't even know they were there:





Now that I know they are there, I struggle to distinguish them.


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmmm... Calibrate the monitor?


----------

